# Honda ES6500



## bwdbrn1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I just picked up a used Honda ES6500. I just replaced the water pump and timing belt on the engine.

I can work on engines, but don't know a thing about generators. Just wondering what sort of stuff I should be checking out and going over to make sure it gives me years of good service.

Also, is it possible to find the serial number of the frame by referencing the serial number of the engine it has mounted to it? The engine's serial number is GAO1-1290754. The serial number tag on the frame is worn to the point of not being readable.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to [email protected], I was able to put a name to the face, so to speak, and now have the frame number matched to the engine serial number. Thanks Robert, I really appreciate it.

From that then I know this is an ES6500K1.

I've gone over the shop manual quite a few times, and spoken with the Honda dealer I got it through. If the wire lead for my tach hadn't broken I could have gotten a pretty good read on the idle and max RPM settings. Evidently running too fast or too slow is hard on the AVR unit. So...the company that supplies the tach responded to an email and said they have the wire lead in stock, so off to the phone to call them about getting a replacement. I'll also be pulling the cover off to check the brushes and slip rings.


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

couple of good videos on youtube on the ex5500 . probably pretty similar--NAYY--


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link to those videos. They were helpful.


----------



## arby123 (Oct 15, 2015)

On ebay, I bought one of these cheap, (4 or 5 bucks) free shipping Tach/hour meters from China and mounted it on the front of my genny. Works just fine. Just have to wrap a wire around one of the spark plug wires. 
A killawatt meter will also give you the frequency.


----------

